# Cats paws are turning yellow?



## TheDivineOomba (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi! I've never posted before, but I find this place is a good resource. I've got a rather odd problem and I hope someone can answer to it

My cat Bentley is a tan and white tuxedo cat, with the white parts being super soft and fine. Last week, I noticed the white fur in his paws are turning yellow, but just his front ones, not the back. Then today, I noticed it slightly spread up his left front leg, but because the fur is longer, I discovered that its just on the tips of his fur, it doesn't go down to the root. None of the other white parts are turning yellow, so I'm thinking its some sort of weird chemical reaction between cat urine, the pine/clay litter mix I use, (I don't like the dust from clay, and the the pine doesn't clump as well, so I mix them) and maybe the linoleum I have propped up against the wall to prevent the litter from getting into the crack between the runnerboard and wall. 

Now, the reason I think its just a slight chemical reaction, and not something more serious, is that its just the front paws that are turning yellow (Which he uses to dig in the litterbox). If it was something internal, wouldn't all the paws be yellow? and all the white parts? Also, with the left front leg, again, its just the tips, not from the root, which supports my theory, although, how that part turned yellow is beyond me. 

And, he seems to be just fine. Eating well, not hiding, acting normally. I did call my Vet today, and left a message, of which I should get a call back later today (I am lucky to have a Vet in my family who doesn't seem to mind odd questions on a day off), I don't think this is an emergency, but I am concerned, so has this happened to any of you, and what did you do?

This whole situation makes me think people who dye their hair blond, and then it turns green when they go swimming in a chlorinated pool.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome! I agree with you. If the new fur were coming in a different shade, then there might be an internal cause. (?) However, since it's only the tips of his fur, I agree that it must have an external cause, and as you suggested, probably a chemical reaction. Keep us updated, please!


----------



## TheDivineOomba (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I just stumped my Vet, she suggested that I call the FelinePine to see if there is any reports about the product turning fur yellow, her initial thought was that it is probably nothing, but if it spreads, I should take him in. I'm also supposed to see if the white of Bentley's eyes are yellow, if they are, he probably has Jaundice, and needs to be brought in to the vet immediately, but yellow fur is not a symptem (but yellow skin is, and Bentleys wasn't earlier today) so he probably does not have it. 

It is kind of funny though, it looks like some small child got hold of yellow highlighter and preceeded to mark his front paws, and streak parts of his left front leg. 

Ill check for the jaundice as soon as Bentley comes out from under the bed- The evil Vacuum cleaner was on the prowl earlier, and he needs to wait a few hours to make sure it won't get him.


----------



## Zahavah (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello, 

I just read your post this evening. One of my three cats, Junior, was sick for quite a while, and didn't have the energy to groom himself. Consequently, his fur got greasy and rank. And because he didn't/couldn't groom his fur, I noticed that his front legs and paws starting turning yellow (he's also a tuxedo cat, with white paws and legs). I immediately surmised that it must be urine staining his white fur. I considered bathing him, but his immune system was so weak that I didn't want to stress him. As he got better, he started to groom himself, and the yellow stain started to fade from his white fur. 

I also use Feline Pine, but I don't think it is causing the yellow stains on your kitty's white paws. I have two other tuxedo cats, and neither of them have stained white fur on their feet. About your cat: Is he ill? Is his immune system weak? Does he groom himself regularly? If the stain bothers you, you could try washing his paws with those feline moist cloths that you can get at pet supply stores. 

Good luck!


----------



## TheDivineOomba (Mar 11, 2006)

He's eating fine, he's playing, he's pretty much making a nuiscance of himself, by following me around. He's the type of cat when he doesn't feel good, he hides under the bed. But his fur, even the yellow parts are super soft, and look clean, aside from the yellow. 

But whatever it is, its spreading fast. I noticed today his paws were much more yellow, and one small spot was turned orange. The yellow is up to his tan tuxedo part today, where it wasn't yesterday. 

I've never heard of litter turning a cat orange either, but that the only thing I can think of. I am using feline pine scoopable, which I think is a rather new product. But I'm going to take him in to the vet tomorrow. IF its some disease, its acting incredibly strange- why attack one leg, and just the paws, and not any of the others? theres something incredibly odd about it.

Anyway, Ill let you know what I hear tomorrow.

*edited to add this*

Zahavah - the stain doesn't bother me, but I am worried about health, my first thought was that he might be urinating on his paws, but it doesn't feel right because its the front paws and legs, not the back, but I wanted to ask - when your cat was urinating on himself, did he get orange spots from repeated urination?


----------



## Zahavah (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think he was urinating on himself; I think the urine, once it hit the Feline Pine pellets, was absorbed by the Feline Pine, which, in turn, stained his paws when he dug in it. 

Other than that, I can't think of any other reason for the staining. And of course, you're right - why would only the front paws get stained, and not the back paws? Unless it's because cats dig primarily with their front paws. 

I dunno. I'll be interested to hear what your vet has to say.


----------

